# 2 Submit-Buttons in einem Formular



## schranzbaum (5. Dezember 2005)

Hallo, ich habe hier gerade ein kleines Problem, welches gar nicht so klein ist )

Ich habe ein klitzekleines Formular, wo jemand seine Email-Adresse eintragen kann, um sich für einen Newsletter-Verteiler ein- bzw. auszutragen. Allerdings soll die Abfrage des Ein-und Austragens nicht per Radiobutton stattfinden, sondern über 2 grafische Submit-Buttons. Weiss da jemand von Euch Rat?
Vielen Dank im Voraus

Arnd


----------



## BSA (5. Dezember 2005)

Das funktioniert dann doch sicherlich mit einer Programmiersprache, oder?
Ich gehe einfach mal davon aus das du mit PHP arbeitest (warum du es dnan nicht ins PHP Forum postets ist mir unerklärlich). Also die Submitbutton haben ja das "name"-Attribut. Du fragst diese Namen einfach mittls PHP ab:


```
if(isset($_POST['submit1'])){
//mache das
} elseif(isset($_POST['submit2'])) {
//mache das
} else {
//False Aktion
}
```

verständlich?


----------



## schranzbaum (5. Dezember 2005)

Hallöchen, vielen Dank erstmal für Dine schnelle Antwort,  aber leider nicht. Ich hab mal den Code beigepackt:
Formular:


```
<table>
<form name="newsletter_seite" action="index.php?dat=bestaetigung.php" method="post" enctype="multipart/form-data">
<tr><td><input type="text" name="newsletter_seite" class="form"></td></tr>
<tr><td><input type="image" src="bestellen.gif" name="bestellen"></td></tr>
<tr><td><input type="image" src="abbestellen.gif" name="abbestellen"></td></tr>
</form>
</table>
```

Nächste Seite:


```
<?
if(isset($_POST['bestellen']))
{ echo "Newsletter bestellen"; } 
elseif(isset($_POST['abbestellen'])) 
{ echo "Newsletter abbestellen"; } else 
{ echo "keine ahnung"; }  
?>
```

Jetzt ist es allerdings so, das, egal welcher Button im Formular angeklickt wird, auf der Nachfolgeseite immer nur "keine Ahnung" angezeigt wird, also der Bereich, der weder bestellen noch abbestellen akzeptiert!
Hast Du noch ne Ahnung?

Arnd


----------



## Dimenson (5. Dezember 2005)

Probier mal das hier: 

<table>
<form name="newsletter_seite" action="index.php?dat=bestaetigung.php" method="post" enctype="multipart/form-data">
<tr><td><input type="text" name="newsletter_seite" id ="newsletter_seite" class="form"></td></tr>
<tr><td><input type="image" src="bestellen.gif" name="bestellen"  id ="bestellen"></td></tr>
<tr><td><input type="image" src="abbestellen.gif" name="abbestellen" id="abbestellen"></td></tr>
</form>
</table>

id=Identität, ich denke das muss doch auch da rein.


----------



## schranzbaum (5. Dezember 2005)

Hy, ich habs jetzt anders gelöst, es werden´ja die x-bzw. y-Werte des angklickten Buttons übertragen und die habe ich anschliessend abgefragt:


```
if(isset($_POST['bestellen_x'])) { echo "Newsletter bestellen"; } 
elseif(isset($_POST['abbestellen_x'])) { echo "Newsletter abbestellen"; }
```

Aber vielen Dank trotzdem

Arnd


----------



## Maik (5. Dezember 2005)

schranzbaum hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hy, ich habs jetzt anders gelöst ...


Wenn du das Problem gelöst hast, dann markiere das Thema bitte auch durch einen Klick auf den 'Status-Button' rechts unterhalb des letzten Beitrags als 'erledigt'.

Vielen Dank


----------

